# guide bushings



## stephencm1975 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi all, 
New here, I've got an erbhauer palm router. I'm looking for some guide bushes so I can start using jigs. Any help in this matter is greatly appreciated. 

steve


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

hi Stephen and welcome to the forum.
I have two sets of guide bushings that I've had for decades and I don't think I have ever used them.
I prefer router bits that have guide bearings for "flush cutting" around templates.
this eliminates changing bushings every time you change the bits.
what projects will you be using the jigs and templates with mostly ?


----------



## stephencm1975 (Oct 31, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> hi Stephen and welcome to the forum.
> I have two sets of guide bushings that I've had for decades and I don't think I have ever used them.
> I prefer router bits that have guide bearings for "flush cutting" around templates.
> this eliminates changing bushings every time you change the bits.
> what projects will you be using the jigs and templates with mostly ?


At the moment I'm just intending on using my palm router for hinges & receivers. Have been looking at homemade jigs & then use guide bushes. Hope this answers your questions..

Thanks for the welcome 

steve


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Steve - since you are in the UK, do you have any woodworking stores you can visit in person ?
many, many styles are available from online sources, they are basically the same configuration.
are you seeking a particular style or name brand ?
perhaps some sample photos of what you are intending to do might help.


----------



## stephencm1975 (Oct 31, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> Steve - since you are in the UK, do you have any woodworking stores you can visit in person ?
> many, many styles are available from online sources, they are basically the same configuration.
> are you seeking a particular style or name brand ?
> perhaps some sample photos of what you are intending to do might help.


just watching YouTube on this very matter (router bits). A guy had a 10mm router bit with a bearing guide. looks easier than guide bushes


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

we all have different needs for jigs, patterns, templates, etc. which sometimes require different tools.
my projects are mostly 99% outside cutting of material - so the top bearing pattern bit is all I have in several sizes.


----------



## stephencm1975 (Oct 31, 2021)

cheers I will look into it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Stephen. Welcome to the forum.

Would not hurt to follow Ron Fox for some tips on hinges..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stephen.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

How big are the hinges that you are installing? Do you do a lot of them?


----------



## Allanseron114 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, I'm also new and have been asking myself the same question recently, I found another solution, thanks anyway


----------



## OCristo (Jan 3, 2022)

stephencm1975 said:


> At the moment I'm just intending on using my palm router for hinges & receivers. Have been looking at homemade jigs & then use guide bushes. Hope this answers your questions..
> 
> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> steve


As a number of woodworkers, I prefer to use auto guided router bits with templates instead of guide bushings. There is an important exception: when I need to make a patch in the wood surface.

Actually I needed to pach just a couple of times in the last three or four decades to patch (solid) wood and veneering.

Welcome! 

Regards.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A belated welcome. I'm like John I don't use my busing sets anymore. I also prefer using bits with bearings. Most of the jig's purposes can be managed with a bearing bit as mentioned.


----------

